# Replacement seals for CO2 Art regulator



## willsy (19 Mar 2018)

Hi,

I've recently bought a CO2 Art dual stage regulator (from the new location in Germany). It's this one here:

https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...dual-stage-regulator-with-integrated-solenoid

It's a fantastic regulator... Seems to be very high quality. I would recommend them! 

Anyway, my question is regarding replacement seals for these items:
- regulator to cylinder
- needle valve
- bubble counter.

Stupidly I didn't buy any spare seals when I purchased the regulator, but I think it would be a good idea to get some in reserve!

I can go and buy them from CO2 Art, but I would have to pay around 10 Euros for shipping. Seems a little excessive for a few seals!

Just wondering where I can source the seals locally, possibly in bulk? Are seals slightly different sizes according to a specific regulator? I know mine is a Standard DIN477/W 21.8-14-RH/BS341 No 8 seal according to their website... Not sure if this standard differs slightly or if it's just 'one size'.

If all else fails, I'll get a batch from CO2 Art, but was just trying to save a few quid! 

Thanks for any advice.

Will.


----------



## kadoxu (20 Mar 2018)

Try CO2Supermarket, postage will probably be a little bit less.


----------



## willsy (23 Mar 2018)

Hi Kadoxu

I have a couple from co2 supermarket and they look a tad thinner as far as I can tell.

My question is...

Should they work ok as long as they are roughly the same?

Cheers

Will


----------



## kadoxu (23 Mar 2018)

willsy said:


> Hi Kadoxu
> 
> I have a couple from co2 supermarket and they look a tad thinner as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...


I believe they should... as long as the rubber seal gets a bit squished when you tighten the canister to the regulator, it will do the job. If you already have some, try it and use soapy water to check if it's leaking. But if you're not too sure about it, the best thing would be to go for the expensive option for piece of mind.


----------



## ian_m (23 Mar 2018)

The regulator to cylinder must not be rubber or silicone as CO2, especially under pressure, will dissolve in CO2 and cause it to either melt or crack. Numerous people have had the CO2 cylinders spontaneously empty, VERY LOUDLY, due to failure of cylinder washer due to it being the wrong type.

It must be either Teflon or similar plastic or a fibre washer that is not affected by CO2 under pressure.

Not sure why you want a spare of these as should last for ever if correct type.


----------



## willsy (23 Mar 2018)

ian_m said:


> The regulator to cylinder must not be rubber or silicone as CO2, especially under pressure, will dissolve in CO2 and cause it to either melt or crack. Numerous people have had the CO2 cylinders spontaneously empty, VERY LOUDLY, due to failure of cylinder washer due to it being the wrong type.
> 
> It must be either Teflon or similar plastic or a fibre washer that is not affected by CO2 under pressure.
> 
> Not sure why you want a spare of these as should last for ever if correct type.


Thanks. Is that true? I.e they never need to be replaced? I've read that some people change it at every cylinder change... If it's true I probably won't bother for a while at least!!

Cheers

Will


----------



## ian_m (23 Mar 2018)

willsy said:


> Thanks. Is that true? I.e they never need to be replaced?


My seal (Teflon) was supplied with my regulator in 2012 and still seals fine.


----------



## willsy (23 Mar 2018)

ian_m said:


> My seal (Teflon) was supplied with my regulator in 2012 and still seals fine.


Wow, thanks! That make things a little different!

Cheers

Will


----------

